
Amazing how focal length affect shape of the face - vinnyglennon
http://www.danvojtech.cz/blog/2016/07/amazing-how-focal-length-affect-shape-of-the-face/
======
oldmancoyote
Film Noir has used progressive changes in focal length to subtly increase the
apparent distress of the character as the film proceeds.

